# Not chainsaw related--but of interest to some.



## Giles (Sep 2, 2013)

I took these photos View attachment 312779
View attachment 312780
View attachment 312781
View attachment 312782
View attachment 312783
, and a few more, this morning about 11 AM.


----------



## 740jsmayle (Sep 2, 2013)

There's a couple decent bucks in those photos. Very nice . Thanks for the pics


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting that those racks in velvet look like porcelain.


----------



## Giles (Sep 2, 2013)

There was a total of fifteen--Does and fawns included. Just glad I don't have much for them to destroy. I live about 1/2 mile from river and I see Deer everyday, but only occasionally see this!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2013)

I have plenty of deer here and 4 years ago had 17 turkeys(poults, jennies and jakes) come out of the woods very close to my house, but haven't seen any since.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice pics. I can't wait for bow season to open Oct. 1st:msp_thumbup:


----------



## showrguy (Sep 2, 2013)

couple of months ago i thought it'd be a nice idea to put some stuff out for the bears...
a few days later, at night, one of em musta though it'd be a good idea if he got in the hot tub with me..
i did not think this was very wise of him, so i ran him off (i'm glad he did run)..
ever been nose to nose with a wild black bear ?? it'll get your heart rate up in a hurry !!!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 2, 2013)

showrguy said:


> couple of months ago i thought it'd be a nice idea to put some stuff out for the bears...
> a few days later, at night, one of em musta though it'd be a good idea if he got in the hot tub with me..
> i did not think this was very wise of him, so i ran him off (i'm glad he did run)..
> ever been nose to nose with a wild black bear ?? it'll get your heart rate up in a hurry !!!!!



Never that close but i had one climb a tree about 10 yards from the tree I was sitting in and it just stared me down for a few minutes then it left. But i wisely got out of the woods before it was dark.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Now thats a nice rack!:hmm3grin2orange:
only question is why are you shooting them with a camera and not a rifle? I could go for some good deer jerky


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 2, 2013)

My 82 yr. old father puts out deer food every night. And every night, several deer come to feed. He lives in a residential area, and isn't real popular with the neighbors. 

I've talked to him about not feeding the deer until I was blue in the face. He says it makes him feel good and that's that.


----------



## machinisttx (Sep 2, 2013)

dano said:


> My 82 yr. old father puts out deer food every night. And every night, several deer come to feed. He lives in a residential area, and isn't real popular with the neighbors.
> 
> I've talked to him about not feeding the deer until I was blue in the face. He says it makes him feel good and that's that.



You might ask him how he's going to feel once one of those deer end up in the roadway and a neighbor either hits it or has a serious accident to avoid one. Worse yet is if said deer comes through the windshield resulting in death or injury of a neighbor or the neighbor's kids. "Isn't real popular with the neighbors" will be the understatement of the century if that happens. 



> The more sand has escaped from the hourglass of our life, the clearer we should see through it.
> Niccolo Machiavelli


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2013)

Icedogs28 said:


> Now thats a nice rack!:hmm3grin2orange:



I beg to differ! Now here's a nice rack. :msp_w00t:

View attachment 312823


You saw that coming I hope!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to think about hunting deer and rabbits but anymore I don't think I could bring myself to shoot one. I enjoy looking at them too much. Maybe it's because of my age.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 2, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> You might ask him how he's going to feel once one of those deer end up in the roadway and a neighbor either hits it or has a serious accident to avoid one. Worse yet is if said deer comes through the windshield resulting in death or injury of a neighbor or the neighbor's kids. "Isn't real popular with the neighbors" will be the understatement of the century if that happens.



I don't think that's why most people hunt deer. It would help if people didn't think they had to drive 70 mph, maybe they could avoid the deer better. He did say it was a residential area, I've never heard of a deer coming through a windshield in a residential area..


----------



## machinisttx (Sep 2, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I don't think that's why most people hunt deer. It would help if people didn't think they had to drive 70 mph, maybe they could avoid the deer better.



In the area of TX where I used to hunt, lots of vehicles had broken/missing/repaired side mirrors. I later found out that the locals were pretty adept at clipping them with the mirror instead of a frontal collision. I digress though.

It's a residential area, so nobody is hunting anyway. I'm figuring the speed limits are probably 30-40 mph and even at that speed, a 100+ pound(highly variable, obviously) object will cause a significant amount of damage to a car or truck. Deer don't obey traffic laws or yield right of way, and they're not all that predictable when in E&E mode. I've had them run across the road in front of me when they could have simply turned around or stayed where they were to avoid danger. Those were the ones I saw and slowed down for, others have simply bounded out from a thicket and across the highway as if cars didn't exist.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 2, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I don't think that's why most people hunt deer. It would help if people didn't think they had to drive 70 mph, maybe they could avoid the deer better. He did say it was a residential area, I've never heard of a deer coming through a windshield in a residential area..




Vehicles that pass by the front of my father's place, do on occasion, go faster than they should. I've seen some travel at speeds of 40 mph or more. It's posted as 25 mph. 

I've covered every spectrum of reasons why he shouldn't be feeding the deer. It goes in one ear and out the other. My younger brother has also spoken to him about not feeding the deer. 

At his age and with his mindset, I have to pick and choose my battles.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> I beg to differ! Now here's a nice rack. :msp_w00t:
> 
> View attachment 312823
> 
> ...



Woohoo! Who's that ? :msp_w00t:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 2, 2013)

This little guy comes down the old logging road on my property with a stand about 20 yds away. Couple more years he should be ready eh. :msp_wink:


View attachment 312835
View attachment 312836
View attachment 312837


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> This little guy comes down the old logging road on my property with a stand about 20 yds away. Couple more years he should be ready eh. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 312835



Dang! I should say so!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> Dang! I should say so!



Just uploaded 2 more to last post.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2013)

ShaneLogs said:


> Woohoo! Who's that ? :msp_w00t:



She never told me her name. :msp_wink:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> This little guy comes down the old logging road on my property with a stand about 20 yds away. Couple more years he should be ready eh. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> View attachment 312835
> ...



What you figure? 170-175?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> What you figure? 170-175?



Got a 14 low 170's on the wall and this one is showing 15 and bigger then him right now. I would guess 175-180's Betting might get into 180's


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 2, 2013)

@ Joe DT = 3 drop tines 100's of trail pics and backyard pics. Never got to hunt him because he got hit out front and had to have state patrol finish him in my front field in August I think. Still grossed in 170's


----------



## Festus (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to see bachelor groups similar to that around my land about 12-14 years ago, but not so many the last few years. I really enjoy them just being around as much as I do hunting, but grilling is one of my hobbies, and the better I get at it, the more incentive I have to hunt them. I haven't bow hunted for over 20 years, so I just go gun deer hunting. There is just too many things to do in the fall with duck hunting, grouse hunting, and just getting everything ready for winter. Nice pics...Thanks


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 2, 2013)

Festus said:


> I used to see bachelor groups similar to that around my land



I remember opening day sept bow and you would have 5-6 bucks around the stand at the same time. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RiverRocket (Sep 2, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> @ Joe DT = 3 drop tines 100's of trail pics and backyard pics. Never got to hunt him because he got hit out front and had to have state patrol finish him in my front field in August I think. Still grossed in 170's


I used to hunt Ohio every year. I haven't been out in quite a few years now...You guys differently have some nice bucks..


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 2, 2013)

I like bow hunting when its still somewhat warm instead of sitting in the wood with a rifle in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Sep 2, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I like bow hunting when its still somewhat warm instead of sitting in the wood with a rifle in the middle of a snowstorm.



I know das right!


----------



## Giles (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you stand--A FEW MORE?

View attachment 312848
View attachment 312849
View attachment 312850
View attachment 312851
View attachment 312852


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 2, 2013)

showrguy said:


> couple of months ago i thought it'd be a nice idea to put some stuff out for the bears...
> a few days later, at night, one of em musta though it'd be a good idea if he got in the hot tub with me..
> i did not think this was very wise of him, so i ran him off (i'm glad he did run)..
> ever been nose to nose with a wild black bear ?? it'll get your heart rate up in a hurry !!!!!



just wait till ol Yogi comes back with a hundred pounds of carrots & potatoes
and dumps 'em in the pot, er ahm tub.

did he call ya some name that sounded kinda like Stewart ?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 2, 2013)

machinisttx said:


> In the area of TX where I used to hunt, lots of vehicles had broken/missing/repaired side mirrors. I later found out that the locals were pretty adept at clipping them with the mirror instead of a frontal collision. I digress though.
> 
> It's a residential area, so nobody is hunting anyway. I'm figuring the speed limits are probably 30-40 mph and even at that speed, a 100+ pound(highly variable, obviously) object will cause a significant amount of damage to a car or truck. Deer don't obey traffic laws or yield right of way, and they're not all that predictable when in E&E mode. I've had them run across the road in front of me when they could have simply turned around or stayed where they were to avoid danger. Those were the ones I saw and slowed down for, others have simply bounded out from a thicket and across the highway as if cars didn't exist.



Sometimes on weekend mornings when I'm on chainsaw hunts I pass through areas where deer are plentiful. I usually slow way down when going through and keep a sharp eye open..like you said they don't pay any attention to cars until you're right in front of them. Haven't hit one yet and have been going through there for several years, been lucky also.


----------



## Giles (Sep 2, 2013)

What I consider "strange" is that anytime during the day, I have watched groups of two to four, that actually seem to watch for cars before running across the road. They are going to a wooded area in front of me. I haven't figured out if they are weary of the pavement or vehicles.
Might slow down their crossing if they would remove the "Deer Crossing" sign-- LOL:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 2, 2013)

This belongs in the outdoor forum, Nice bucks though.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 3, 2013)

Giles said:


> What I consider "strange" is that anytime during the day, I have watched groups of two to four, that actually seem to watch for cars before running across the road. They are going to a wooded area in front of me. I haven't figured out if they are weary of the pavement or vehicles.
> Might slow down their crossing if they would remove the "Deer Crossing" sign-- LOL:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



That's why they cross in front of you, they think they have the right of way...


----------

